# Purina Pro plan chicken & rice formula 4 puppies...



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been giving my 6wk old pup this food for 5-6 days now and she seems to be doing fine.

I give her 1C in the morning 1/4 in the afternoon & 1/2 at night.

Has anyone heard any recalls about this food?! Don't really want to change her food since she's doing good on it. No diahrreah or throwing up! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I would suggest switching to a higher quality food with higher protein. When this bag is close to being done, do a gradual switch. for 2 days feed 3/4 purina and 1/4 the new food, the next 2 days give 1/2 purina and 1/2 new food, another 2 days use 1/4 purina, and 3/4 new food. this will help avoid digestive issues due to switching. A few brands I recommend are Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Horizon, Evo, Innova, and Merrick. There are more, take a look at this site, I would suggest anything with a 4 star rating or above. Most of these are not sold at your local Petco or Petsmart, they are sold at feed stores and some specialty or holistic pet stores. Do some research and find what's best for you in your budget.

Best Dog Foods


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Purina is a 5Star rating .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Purina is a 5Star rating .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


According to what measure? This website lists it as 3.5 maximum: Purina Pro Plan Select Dog Food | Review and Rating

I personally will never feed anything under the Purina brand to my dogs, or any food you can buy at the grocery store or giant chain stores. I have a dog with major digestive sensitivities and only feed grain free to all my dogs. The website linked above can give you an idea of higher quality foods you can try if you decide to switch.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.proplan.com/dry-dog-food/focus-puppy-chicken-rice-formula/

My dog seems perfectly fine. Not every dog has digestive issues... Jus sayin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Also it is grain free & high quality in protein.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

you come asking for advice, we give it. take it or leave it.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Puppy Chicken and Rice - Dry Dog Food - FOCUS - Purina® Pro Plan®
> 
> My dog seems perfectly fine. Not every dog has digestive issues... Jus sayin
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your dog has been eating this food for how long? your puppy is how old? Your possible digestive issues haven't even begun mama.. look here, you been through this here before.
If youre gonna ask help or advice, don't combat the responses you get, just read them and soak it in, If you don't want to listen, that's your problem, but most of the folks giving you advice on here have been handling pups for longer than you been on earth, or at least longer than you have been a decision making adult..

BTW, Purina food sucks
here are the first ingredients, tell me again its grain free? ("insert flavor of choice ie.. lamb, beef ") brewers rice, whole grain corn, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, soybean meal


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Also, I (as a moderator) have previously asked you to only make ONE thread for a topic. I see where another mod had to delete a thread on the same subject because you've posted the same question/information twice, again. I gave you simple instructions to help you find your thread, whether you're using the petguide.com app, or from your computer. Please stop making multiple threads on the same topic. Thank you, again.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeaaaaaa rice is definitely a grain. Grain free foods are better. Purine uses lots of fillers in the dog foods. It's like the mcdonalds of the fog world. Many dogs have grain allergies and chicken allergies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My dog with digestive issues was eating Beneful (by Purina) with no apparent issues until he was about six months old and then he couldn't keep anything down. I'm not saying that will happen to your pup, just sayin...

Think of it this way, you can survive on McDonald's and junk food and seem "perfectly fine" until you aren't. The negative effects of poor nutrition aren't always visible and many may not manifest for years to come. By the time health issues do arise it could be too late to reverse the damages.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Pro Plan is a TOP food, and has been fed to CHAMPIONS. 

I used it for years and only switched because they are using soy in it now, which has been known to shut down the kidneys of a working/active dog. 
I asked why and they couldn't give me an answer. 

One thing, the % that stays in the dog to benefit it is very high for Pro Plan. 
A lot of Purina is cheap food, but Pro Plan worked good and is high quality. 
My female many of you have seen and liked was on it from birth up until last year. 

What works for one dog may not work for another. 

Nina, if it works for you, stick to it. Nobody on here has spent years researching along with millions of dollars to study the quality. 

Chicken and Rice worked for me for years. Never trust the words of competitors. 

Of the foods I think sucks? Let's see, Taste of the Wild, Origen....

What does that mean? We all have our own opinions.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> I would suggest switching to a higher quality food with higher protein. When this bag is close to being done, do a gradual switch. for 2 days feed 3/4 purina and 1/4 the new food, the next 2 days give 1/2 purina and 1/2 new food, another 2 days use 1/4 purina, and 3/4 new food. this will help avoid digestive issues due to switching.
> 
> Best Dog Foods


Measuring the food? Higher protein?

Free feeding is the best way to ensure a dog reaches its full potential. The "recommendations" by dog food companies are ridiculous. 
A dog will eat according to its own individual appetite. Pups from same litters will each have own appetite. 
Also, free feeding avoids "wild dog syndrome" where they get protective of their food. 
They actually crap less when free fed, and eat up to 25% less. 
Only time to "schedule feed" is when conditioning or the dog is in a keep.

Protein? Hmmm, lets see. Ever see dogs with bright yellow piss? Too much protein! 
That is why wild dogs do not live long, their kidneys are overworked, and it does not store up fat, which is needed. 
While they need protein, too much is harmful....less than 30% is best.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> you come asking for advice, we give it. take it or leave it.


She was actually telling everyone the food is working good for her pup, not asking for advice, just if there have been recalls.

Since she is a first time dog owner, she doesn't need 1000 opinions on food thrown at her.

There are much worse than Pro Plan. If they made the non-shredded blend still, I'd still be using it. 
The shredded blend contains soy. The Puppy (Focus) does not. I know this because I wrote to the company asking why they made the changes.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> :facepalm:


Yeah whatever... :stick:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

why don't you not single out and criticize everyone else who had similar comments as me...


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

G is right.. what works for some will not for others.. My statement should have been.. that it is my opinion that Purina sucks.....

here is why I have that, opinion

The first ingredient in this dog food is chicken. Although it is a quality item, raw chicken contains about 80% water. After cooking, most of that moisture is lost, reducing the meat content to just a fraction of its original weight.

After processing, this item would probably account for a smaller part of the total content of the finished product.

The second ingredient is brewers rice. Brewers rice is a cereal grain by-product consisting of the small fragments left over after milling whole rice. Aside from the caloric energy it contains, this item is of only modest nutritional value to a dog.

The third ingredient is wheat. Like corn, wheat is an inexpensive and controversial cereal grain of only modest nutritional value to a dog.

For this reason, we do not consider wheat a preferred component in any dog food.

The fourth ingredient is corn gluten meal. Gluten is the rubbery residue remaining once corn has had most of its starchy carbohydrate washed out of it.

Compared to meat, glutens are inferior grain-based proteins lower in some of the essential amino acids dogs need for life.

This inexpensive plant-based ingredient can significantly boost the total protein reported on the label — a factor that must be considered when judging the actual meat content of this dog food.

The fifth ingredient is poultry by-product meal, a dry rendered product of slaughterhouse waste. It’s made from what’s left of slaughtered poultry after all the prime cuts have been removed.

In addition to organs (the nourishing part), this stuff can contain almost anything — feet, beaks, undeveloped eggs — anything except quality skeletal muscle (real meat).

We consider poultry by-products slightly lower in quality than a single-species ingredient (like chicken by-products).

On the brighter side, by-product meals are meat concentrates and contain nearly 300% more protein than fresh poultry.

The sixth ingredient includes soy flakes. Soy flakes are derived from whole soybeans and contain about 55% protein, a factor that must be considered when attempting to judge the actual meat content of a pet food recipe.

The seventh ingredient is corn. Corn is another cereal grain and subject to the same issues as wheat (previously discussed).

The eighth ingredient is corn germ meal, a meal made from ground corn germ after much of the oil has been removed. Corn germ meal is a protein-rich by-product left over after milling corn meal, hominy grits and other corn products.

The ninth ingredient includes animal fat. Animal fat is a generic by-product of rendering, the same high-temperature process used to make meat meals.

Since there’s no mention of a specific animal, this item could come from almost anywhere: roadkill, spoiled supermarket meat, dead, diseased or dying cattle — even euthanized livestock.

For this reason, we do not consider generic animal fat a quality ingredient.

The tenth ingredient is barley. Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index, barley can help support more stable blood sugar levels.

The next ingredient is soybean meal, a by-product of soybean oil production more commonly found in farm animal feeds.

Although soybean meal contains 48% protein, this ingredient would be expected to have a lower biological value than meat.

And less costly plant-based products like this can notably boost the total protein reported on the label — a factor that must be considered when judging the actual meat content of this dog food.

From here, the list goes on to include a number of other items.

But to be realistic, ingredients located this far down the list (other than nutritional supplements) are not likely to affect the overall rating of this product.


Purina Pro Plan Dry Dog Food
The Bottom Line

Judging by its ingredients alone, Purina Pro Plan dry dog food looks like a below average dry product.

Remember, no dog food can possibly be appropriate for every life stage, lifestyle or health condition. So, choose wisely. And when in doubt, consult a qualified veterinary professional for help.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> why don't you not single out and criticize everyone else who had similar comments as me...





Goemon said:


> Pro Plan is a TOP food, and has been fed to CHAMPIONS.
> 
> I used it for years and only switched because they are using soy in it now, which has been known to shut down the kidneys of a working/active dog.
> I asked why and they couldn't give me an answer.
> ...


He did........


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

HeavyJeep said:


> G is right.. what works for some will not for others.. My statement should have been.. that it is my opinion that Purina sucks.....
> 
> here is why I have that, opinion
> 
> ...


Jeep, reason I can't trust that site is that not all Pro Plan has the same formulas.

When I had my female on it it was the regular Chicken and Rice, not Shredded. They stopped making what I had her and two other dogs on. 
They changed the formulas, but the puppy formula is still the old formula, I believe. They just call it Focus now.

My youngest male couldn't be on it like his cousin was. Why? It was making him develop too fast, so I switched. 
His legs were starting to grow too quick, so I switched and put him on a supplement.

If they made it the old way I'd still be getting it. 
If I can find the reply from PP for the changes, I'll put it up.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

As someone who tried grain free foods on my dogs, I will say I prefer Purina. I have fed Purina For YEARS, had healthy long living dogs. Back a couple years ago I decided to give Blue Buffalo a try. Never again. My dogs did horrible on the first bag. I went back to Purina and I had no problems. 

Now with a puppy, you don't want to feed them high protein. Only reason I'd change to a different formula is to lower the protein amount. You don't want the puppy to grow to quickly and end up with joint issues. 

Right now I am feeding Purina Healthy Morsels. It is working very well for my dogs. Apollo was raised on Purina Dog Chow. And he has a very very shiny coat, energetic, pink gums, bright eyes, nice muscle tone and everything. Don't let people try and talk you into switching foods or feel guilty to switch foods because its not what they would feed their dogs. Sometimes grain free works and some times it doesn't. Dogs are individuals and only you know what works for your dog.

I think they recently had a small recall. But it was isolated to a single state. But they don't have recalls often.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I use Purina Pro Plan (Focus). I'm keeping my dog on what it's on! Til I notice any problems with it!

thank you G!! Everyone seems to be down my throat . Give me a break I'm a first time dog owner!

Opinions are great, but when people throw things in my face at once it's overwhelming!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> I use Purina Pro Plan (Focus). I'm keeping my dog on what it's on! Til I notice any problems with it!
> 
> thank you G!! Everyone seems to be down my throat . Give me a break I'm a first time dog owner!
> 
> ...


Seriously hun, grow up. You come on a forum asking for opinions then that is exactly what you get. Along with personal experiences of long time dog owners who've had the opportunity to figure out what works for their dogs based on trial and error and actual experience. If you're not prepared to receive opinions, both good and bad, then don't ask the question.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

This whole thread is hilarious.... (And this comment is not directed to Mr.G) Just because your dog seems to be doing well and has good poop, Shiny coat and energy doesn't make it a top of the line food. Dogs can live on those foods just fine and dandy, but to TRULY thrive you need a food that has the right stuff that a dog is designed to eat. 
Gotta look at the face value of the kibble. Dyes, fillers and preservatives are bad for everybody including our dogs. Soy is highly GMO and so is corn, rice is high in arsenic. Dogs can't digest grains so why feed them something they can't even digest?! It's just a waste of money, the dog is pooping it out. Put your dog on something it can actually digest and gain PROPER Nutrients from. Sure your dog might be doing fine and dandy on grain foods for right now...but imagine their potential if fed a diet their bodies were designed to eat. 

Orijen, Acana, Instinct and Wellness CORE all have good sanitary manufacturing plants and a good balance of protein, with no grains. But with all kibble, those teeth will eventually fill up with tons of gross tarter so give the dog plenty of raw meaty bones to chew on. 

This is just my opinion just like everyone else gave...take and do with it what you will. I personally feed my dogs the Raw diet....they only poop one tiny turd a day and it turns to dust in 2 days. Very little goes to waste and the dog is able to absorb everything.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Sssshhhhhh!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Hence the 50 ppl and the 45 answers..

Yall lighten up abit.

Dam it is valentines day for pete's sake!


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I really don't care what people have to say. I was just asking people their opinions and people freak out thinking I'm not taking the opinions!

Just because I'm keeping my dog on a food I like , get over it. She's my dog u paid for her. What I do in the end is my choice 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

::::COACH:::: said:


> This is just my opinion just like everyone else gave...take and do with it what you will. I personally feed my dogs the Raw diet....they only poop one tiny turd a day and it turns to dust in 2 days. Very little goes to waste and the dog is able to absorb everything.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

You're absolutely right, we are only trying to help by sharing pretty valuable information we've taken the time to research and have learned by experience in an effort to guide you in a healthy direction. No need to be defensive about it, we're all here to be the best dog owners we can be.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol welder! Sorry, I can't lighten up when folks give their honest opinions based on years of experience and then we are accused of "shoving it down throats" lol! I guess I won't give helpful advice or suggestions anymore unless opinions are actually wanted  lesson learned. Heck, I could care less what anyone feeds their dog-- it's not my dog! But if it was, then this is what I would feed it and I gave the reasons why I feed what I feed and why I wouldn't feed grain filled foods. 

Ok I will leave this thread alone


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Too bad it wasn't legal to test the diet theories...then people could put their money where their mouth is. 


Because the feed portion of a keep is the most important and makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

G, people think just because they've had dogs 20+ years they know everything. And it's wrong... When you have 10x people telling what to feed and what not to feed it's being thrown down my throat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> G, people think just because they've had dogs 20+ years they know everything. And it's wrong... When you have 10x people telling what to feed and what not to feed it's being thrown down my throat.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


it's not "being thrown down your throat", that's just how you perceive the overwhelming info kindly being given to you.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Heck yes they could! It's gotta be done right though-- lots of energy and strength boosting stuff would be added  doesn't mean it has to be rice and corn...
Back in the day they didn't even know about the benefits of the Raw diet, imagine what they could have been if they did, knowing the athletes that we have today that thrive on it. 

Agree to disagree though


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Never tried Raw Dieting... I just want puppy food that's good but reasonable price . I don't want to pay tons of money for dog food.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> G, people think just because they've had dogs 20+ years they know everything. And it's wrong... *When you have 10x people telling what to feed and what not to feed it's being thrown down my throat.
> *
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You posted on a public forum, asking for opinions about whether we thought the food was good enough for your pup. Did you really expect only 1 or 2 people to answer?



NinasOwner2014 said:


> *I really don't care what people have to say. I was just asking people their opinions* and people freak out thinking I'm not taking the opinions!
> 
> Just because I'm keeping my dog on a food I like , get over it. She's my dog u paid for her. What I do in the end is my choice
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Okay, you accused me previously of being rude... well, guess what!? You're being rude! You post asking for opinions and then tell us you don't care what we have to say!?

Keep your dog on Pro Plan, as you said you would, and pray that the pup does well and never has any digestive, allergy or kidney issues.

If you don't want opinions to be posted, then don't post a question asking for opinions!! You may be 19 and legally considered an adult, but clearly your mental age is still under the age of 18.

As per everyone else, I say next thread she posts, read it, but don't respond to it! She thinks everyone is throwing everything down her throat and we're being rude and jumping on her, etc., etc. Then let her talk to the computer and wonder why nobody is bothering to respond to her. Let her learn by trial and error, like the majority of us have done from the beginning with these dogs.

Now, Nina, you can call me RUDE!!


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Don't think I'm that mentally underage if I have a 15month old daughter lol. Who is well taken care of. It's frustrating when you have people telling you pro plan is good then others are saying it's not.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

you making a decision to not use protection and have a child as a teenager in no way makes you mentally more mature than say someone the same age without a child. jus sayin'


You're always going to get numerous opinions, that's why they are opinions and not facts. It's your responsibility to sift through opinions, do your own research and make a choice you feel best suits you and your situation. We would all easily tell you to kick rocks and use google. Be appreciative of ppl going out of their way to give you an opinion.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol! I'm engaged and been with the father 2years... Your a joke! I graduated, have 2 jobs (1 being a MA, medical assistant , my own place and a vehicle. Def not immature in any way shape or form. Hahah

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

and all that means what?

It's You're** btw


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I typed up a big long reply but I figured I would probably get in trouble so I shoved it down my own throat and ate it. You're right about one thing. It's YOUR dog, YOU paid for it, YOU feed it, and only YOU are going to be responsible for the consequences or reap the benefits. I will keep the rest of my opinions to myself but be advised that so far you've been given some very good options and some very good advice. You might do some more research. There are lots of threads here on nutrition...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> You posted on a public forum, asking for opinions about whether we thought the food was good enough for your pup. Did you really expect only 1 or 2 people to answer?
> 
> Okay, you accused me previously of being rude... well, guess what!? You're being rude! You post asking for opinions and then tell us you don't care what we have to say!?
> 
> ...


 Good post, I second that!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> It's frustrating when you have people telling you pro plan is good then others are saying it's not.


Public forum = place people gather. you ask a question you are going to get the *opinion* of the individual. We are not hive minded, we are individuals, and some think different than others. *Opinions* are like @$$h0l3$..... Everyone has one  And they will differ.

Best thing to do (my opinion) is not take it as shoved down your throat, I just read it all and none of it was. But instead take some time and read what everyone wrote, then formulate your own *opinion* based off of the information provided.


----------



## NinasOwner2014 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm done. Idgaf

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

that's a real mature response. :clap:


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Agree to disagree though


Didn't we agree on that a long time ago? :snap: LOL


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha yuuuup


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

To answer your original question, yes there have been recalls. http://www.fda.gov/animalVeterinary/safetyhealth/recallswithdrawals/default.htm



NinasOwner2014 said:


> Never tried Raw Dieting... I just want puppy food that's good but reasonable price . I don't want to pay tons of money for dog food.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


this of it like this. On lower quality/rated food, your dog could run into health issues costing tons of money later in life. Its an investment in log term health. Dogs in the wild do not eat grains. Their diets are way higher protein, grains are just filler. Another thing to look at is I used to feed 4 cups a day of cheap food, now I feed 1 cup a day. I feed way less therefore its actually CHEAPER over the time of the food to get better quality food. The lower vs higher ratings are done by independent reviews and researchers, look in the health food forum for the links.

As far as free feeding my dog was fine until he was about a year. No every dog can limit their own food intake without it becoming a health issue. Just something to be aware of as your dog grows.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> Lol! I'm engaged and been with the father 2years... Your a joke! I graduated, have 2 jobs (1 being a MA, medical assistant , my own place and a vehicle. Def not immature in any way shape or form. Hahah
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Funny, you said in another thread that you're engaged, planning to not get married for another 2-3 years, and when someone referenced marriage messing up a relationship, you said "Eh, it's not working out anyways." Hmmm... I'm sensing a troll here, vying for our attention and wanting us to hold your hand and tell you every decision you make for your pup is the right one.


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Purina is a very low quality dog food, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it. When the pup matures I would switch to a higher quality personally. When my pup matures I want to do what Coach is doing and feed a raw diet, I need to learn more about it first though.



Beatrix Kiddo said:


> I would suggest switching to a higher quality food with higher protein.


Don't do what this person suggest lol. C'mon people, some of you need to do your homework. It's just a puppy, he/she doesn't need a high protein diet. It will cause a list of long term issues. Get off the high protein train until the pup matures.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't really understand why you wouldn't feed high protein as a puppy. In the wild they eat the same things they do as when they mature, do they not?


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Dear lord^


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Unprotected sex and the children who result = maturity and intelligence? I think this thread is evidence of the contrary....


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> I don't really understand why you wouldn't feed high protein as a puppy. In the wild they eat the same things they do as when they mature, do they not?


Hey Beatrix.. to answer this question, or the first part, just go to the search bar and type in knuckling over and check out the results. That's why we advise not to feed too high of a protein/fat ratio to young pups, especially pets that will be nothing more than a couch potato all their lives.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I won't touch the food debate too much LOL. You can go to any feed site and see for yourself that "this dog died" on this food and "this dog thrived" on the same food. I've fed dogs Science Diet in the past....and they each lived to 13 and 14 years old and did well. I now feed a holistic food to the current hounds, and they are doing well also. I do think the food industry is evolving and making healthier feed OVERALL due to public outcry, not to say there aren't some poor quality products out there though. I do believe that what one dog accepts, the other may reject...they are individuals, and what they do well on may vary. There, I'm done
Oh yeah, no one talking about the water you provide for your dog? Here's a hint.....most of you are probably giving your dog acid!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I generally give mine mineral water or bottled spring (I know that means nothing but it's way better than my tap water)....


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

AWESOME point SF, awesome point.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I generally give mine mineral water or bottled spring (I know that means nothing but it's way better than my tap water)....


I'm sure there is a debate on this subject too LOL, but spring water does contain minerals that are lost in purified or distilled water, and is alkaline enough for good overall health. The list of health risks on water that is considered acidic is long. I am currently going with spring water too, would like to have my own spring in my backyard but the best I can do is bottled. I recently tested my own tap water, which I've always been iffy about, and it tested very acidic...similar to the Nestle purified water I WAS drinking! I have been researching any evidence that the minerals in spring water could cause kidney stones......but haven't found anything to suggest that at all. But you know there is always other opinions LOL.
Edit: This is why ACV is also beneficial.....it will help maintain the proper pH in the dogs system, not too acidic....or too alkaline, but homeostatic.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

well!!!!!!!!!!!!! so much fer valentines day huh.

and look at all the mods on this thread.

great pr yall.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy V day welder


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ hell I reckin!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

There is already a v day thread why you trying to derail this one? lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Because it's Friday, and they ain't got nothing else to do lol!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

u aint read the whole thread have you? shame on you!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

welder said:


> u aint read the whole thread have you? shame on you!


ahhh of course I have! lmao have you?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

full moon tonight........


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Well maybe you should read between the dam lines then!

Are we here to help or hammer? No matter what it's supposed to be about the dogs! Or have we forgotten that?

Remember the convo in the mod section not long ago!
Just because she dont like the advise u give her aint no reason for yall/us to get bent ova about it!
And look at the way some said it. Hellfire if you talked to me like that i'd tell ya to get bent super quik! Talking out of both sides of your mouf you will bite ya lip!

Or is it hey you like my advise some we bbf's now? 
Somebody had to teach yall's dummass did they not?

I have bit my tounge a long time and have just about had enuf!
If you dont like the op keep it to yaself! That fact rite or wrong aint gnna help the dog one durn bit!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

NinasOwner2014 said:


> I use Purina Pro Plan (Focus). I'm keeping my dog on what it's on! Til I notice any problems with it!
> 
> thank you G!! Everyone seems to be down my throat . Give me a break I'm a first time dog owner!
> 
> ...


Why don't you do a little search on Google or go to the Purina Website to find out if there have been any recalls? Typically when you post something about a food you're going to get 50 different responses so if you can't handle what people tell you or don't like it then do a little research on your own. 
Your pet store usually will list it on the shelf if a dog food has been recalled, mine does anyway.

Also, this is continuously updated. Dog Food Recalls | Dog Food Advisor

Just FYI I avoid talking about food as much as possible on here nowadays. Every dog is different and if it works for your dog then so be it.... that being said ah hell I'ma leave it at that you'll figure it out one way or another.....


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

wow,
myself, never had an issue with purina pro plan.

a very long time ago, i learned about it,

if we had a female gonna breed, from first day noticing heat cycle,

she went on purina, until she came off pups.

every single dogman that i know uses purina also,

i know that there is better quality food out there,
but getting the bang for your buck,

purina pro plan is not the worst you can do.

but it is valentines day, did anyone else get lucky?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

surfer said:


> wow,
> myself, never had an issue with purina pro plan.
> 
> a very long time ago, i learned about it,
> ...


Like I said whatever works for your dogs ya know I feed a mix of foods currently and it works 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

surfer said:


> wow,
> myself, never had an issue with purina pro plan.
> 
> a very long time ago, i learned about it,
> ...


I got lucky with my fireball of course

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

surfer said:


> wow,
> myself, never had an issue with purina pro plan.
> 
> a very long time ago, i learned about it,
> ...


I think itd be damn near impossible for the average person to (legally) keep a high volume of dogs on a high quality feed. I agree if it aint broke dont fix it but if you can afford a high quality foood for 1 dog id do it... I was feeding diamond and cut out 1 weekend out a month and can afford acana... id prefer to feed raw in all honesty. I know if I had anymore mouths to feed theyd be eating a lower quality feed.... simple economics. If u can swing it dont be stingy its worth it but if u cant feed what works and u can afford...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

oh my gosh, ya'll would freak out,
if i just started going down the list of names that uses purina,

tom garner a multi-millionaire, he uses it, of course he feeds between 70-100 dogs,

but he could probly feed what he wants,

carl mims still feeds about 60, he uses it.

and those two fellas been producing some qualitry indaviduals over the last 40 tom,
60 carl yrs.

now thats not to say that they dont get supplements, in their diet, because they do.

and get vaccinated, and wormed out, trying to get her body in optimum condition.

pitbull m, 
yea i used mine too, except you just left the 's' off,

as in i got lucky with my fireball...............


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I think itd be damn near impossible for the average person to (legally) keep a high volume of dogs on a high quality feed. I agree if it aint broke dont fix it but if you can afford a high quality foood for 1 dog id do it... I was feeding diamond and cut out 1 weekend out a month and can afford acana... id prefer to feed raw in all honesty. I know if I had anymore mouths to feed theyd be eating a lower quality feed.... simple economics. If u can swing it dont be stingy its worth it but if u cant feed what works and u can afford...


Agreed.... i know some bully ppl who feed Purina but also mix with raw..... i don't gaf what anyone feeds to be honest.... lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

surfer said:


> pitbull m,
> yea i used mine too, except you just left the 's' off,
> 
> as in i got lucky with my fireball...............



Lmmfao I'm dead ..... happy for you though lololol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont call it getting lucky I call it friday....


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

its fri. nite, full moon, valentines day,

lawd have mercy,

to say they were on fire is an understatement,

plus, even when i'm dead, 

i'm gonna find a way..............................................................


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

surfer said:


> oh my gosh, ya'll would freak out,
> if i just started going down the list of names that uses purina,
> 
> tom garner a multi-millionaire, he uses it, of course he feeds between 70-100 dogs,
> ...




Naw, like I said I assume most dogmen feed pedigree, purina, ol roy or the like. Like you said they supplement and take exceptional care of their animals. But I still say if you have 1 pet whats a few extra buck on 1 dog. 2 different spectrums in my opinion.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Right so many use it! Put bulls and parolees use it and every dog there looks horribly overweight. Totally matters what genetics you got going on. Tom is now way raising run of the mill back ally mutts who have a slew of health related issues. You outta do what you gotta do. Like I have said Many times I would rather a dog eat purina than not at all. Also they supply huge puppy mills with their food. Wouldn't be surprised if tom got his for free as well. Most people keep their dogs what their dog was being fed so they try and get me addicted young  Lol

Lauren I hear you. Why does food stir up so much drama? Blows my mind why adults can't just read other opinions and take it for what it is. An opinion.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ZoeysMomma14' (Feb 15, 2014)

I feed my girl Purina Pro Plan ( Focus ) . She seems to be doing fine but once she's 12 weeks I'm going to change her food to a better quality. I don't want to change her right now just because she's still young and I don't want to make that many changes on her yet...

I was thinkin of going with the brand Blue or Diamond...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Take a look at the links provided in this thread for recalls those brands have also been recalled at some point and Bb is owner by the same parent company as purina.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

ames said:


> Right so many use it! Put bulls and parolees use it and every dog there looks horribly overweight. Totally matters what genetics you got going on. Tom is now way raising run of the mill back ally mutts who have a slew of health related issues. You outta do what you gotta do. Like I have said Many times I would rather a dog eat purina than not at all. Also they supply huge puppy mills with their food. Wouldn't be surprised if tom got his for free as well. Most people keep their dogs what their dog was being fed so they try and get me addicted young  Lol
> 
> Lauren I hear you. Why does food stir up so much drama? Blows my mind why adults can't just read other opinions and take it for what it is. An opinion.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Villalobos feeds whatever brand is donated that week lol. I've seen pallets and pallets of TOTW stacked outside before. Then some eukanuba several weeks later. Which I don't understand, those dogs have got to have some intestinal problems as much as they switch feed. I live not too far away from there.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> Right so many use it! Put bulls and parolees use it and every dog there looks horribly overweight. Totally matters what genetics you got going on. Tom is now way raising run of the mill back ally mutts who have a slew of health related issues. You outta do what you gotta do. Like I have said Many times I would rather a dog eat purina than not at all. Also they supply huge puppy mills with their food. Wouldn't be surprised if tom got his for free as well. Most people keep their dogs what their dog was being fed so they try and get me addicted young  Lol
> 
> Lauren I hear you. Why does food stir up so much drama? Blows my mind why adults can't just read other opinions and take it for what it is. An opinion.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ames, you know I've been doing this a long time and used to be a big nutrition contributor here; however, I'm over it. In the Bully World people will argue on FB for 700 comments about dog food and nutrition. At the end of the day every dog is different so I say do what works for your dogs, ain't my business, I don't feed them. I have pretty much been having an ongoing debate about damn dog food with 97240425nfa89430 different people over the last 10 years and I swear I've been repeating myself for the last five. Hell I have so many autoresponses saved in my electronic notebook so I ain't gotta type that ish up all the time lmmfao......

I still stand by the following foods: Orijen, Blackwood, Taste of the Wild, Evo, and Blue Buffalo Wilderness, which are non grain and excellent foods in my opinion.

Blue Buffalo and Diamond Naturals are good foods but not as good as the above, IN MY OPINION.

I feed a mix of raw and kibble as well as a mixture of two dog foods because I have a hook up on food but it's not always the same food (mind you I only buy food every few months so it ain't changing weekly. It is always one of the brands listed above and they are all pretty similar so the mixture keeps them from having stomach issues.

Some people will have something to say and some won't.... either way I don't care as it WORKS for my dogs.

Food will always stir up trouble in the dog world because everyone thinks they are right, especially in the bully world I'm sure you've caught a glimpse here and there on Facebook. On top of that all these kennels have come out with their own brand of dog food and pushing it at shows like it is the best thing out there when in actuality it is all coming from the same damn place in Texas and the dude just puts whatever logo or name on the bag for each paying kennel. I'M OVER IT lololol LOVE YOU AMES!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

pitbull m,

since your feeding 'bullies',

i can see why you would have a varying opinion,
even tho we are feeding dogs,

we ARE NOT feeding the same kind of dog,

there is a difference between, feeding athletes, and feeding

couch potatoes.

and i buy a ton or half ton at the time also,

but i also, add to their diet,

hell, i even give peanutbutter sandwiches, and potted meat sandwiches,

and add fat to their diet in the winter, they dont,

but they almost look like bully's,

but in the summer, you would think i'm starving them,

but these 'redboy' dogs just run and run and run and run and run


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

surfer said:


> pitbull m,
> 
> since your feeding 'bullies',
> 
> ...


My summer feeding differs from this time of year as well. I actually feed less unless they have a show there is no point in having any extra weight on them since is is hot as hell outside. My dogs are less active in the summer, especially during the day because bullies will stroke out super quick, even a dog like CH Shox so I don't take any chances. June and November are when I start to change up what they eat and their schedule.... I think we're on the same page though in regards to how we feed our dogs though


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

pitbull m, 

what in the world are you doing up so early on a sunday morning????????????

i think we are too.

even tho we may have varying opinions,

i still dont like to see a mis-treated under-fed dog,

no matter the breed.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

surfer said:


> pitbull m,
> 
> what in the world are you doing up so early on a sunday morning????????????
> 
> ...


I'm still drunk and haven't been to sleep soooo it's actually late if you ask me lol dog show yesterday then party afterward blah blah blah and i agree with you 100% abput neglect it's totally uncalled for..... i loudly voice my opinion on an issue like that though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

As it is, what will work for some won't for others, 
and opinions formed from personal experiences are worth sharing.

Surfer said it, whatever food choice is yours always keep the pup in mind. Take care to not under OR over feed and watch your dogs for issues and adapt.

Those sportsters of us, whatever the sport, can see differences in foods, your own yards can too looking at poo..

Very few bag foods offer me what I get out of high prey raw feeding. Supplemented with ALL natural nutritional ingredients I can be in whatever lane I need to be. 
But I have an Eastern medicine way about things..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

So you use a flat blade shovel upside the head also when they wont stop barking!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zat what you mean by eastern?

Sup cuz?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Farther east 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

